# Miami Poon bite



## FredGrunwald

I know its early for that hot poon bite down around Biscayne but has anyone been out and about lately? I figure with these cold fronts pushing through it might get em a little active down there?


----------



## lemaymiami

It's probably time for a few big fish to start hanging in the deep waters of Government cut -their numbers will grow as waters get colder... it's a great night scene when things get going.

The smaller fish (20 to 40lbs) are still around but difficult to find in any one place. All of that will change dramatically the moment the shrimp run starts... Once shrimp begin moving well (sometime between mid-December and mid-January) the night scene will really heat up around bridges and docklights. The only problem you'll run into when the shrimp get going is purely water temperature -some nights the shrimp will be thick but the tarpon just won't bite if it's too cold. The great winter night time small tarpon action will last all the way through April. We tend to find them on an outgoing tide mostly... Hope this helps.


----------



## FredGrunwald

Ya we've been going for a while and our first time was in the middle of a great shrimp night(poons all around) I'm was just seeing how they've been down there lately


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

The tarpon will begin showing up in certain locations now within Biscayne Bay.  Not talking about bridges....  Some of these spots will see heavy pressure while others are almost unknown.


----------



## lemaymiami

We found fish at every bridge we checked last night.... and ended the evening working really big fish (they looked to be a bit over 100lbs (quite a bit...) ghosting along under one bridge right at the surface. Since we were looking for baby tarpon these mamas were a bit big for our gear, but we still managed a couple of bites. It was like hooking a crosstown bus going by at about 40 miles an hour. We couldn't even slow one down on the bite.... The night fish should be going strong all the way to the end of April, night after night....

I'll be at Flamingo starting tomorrow for most of the week. At least there we'll be using the right gear for them...


----------

